# London - Richmond Deer Park



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Looking for a little help please.

My sister and friend are running an Ultra ( 2 and a bit marathons back to back ) and they start at 0500 hrs from Richmond Deer PArk. 

As public transport wont help them, ive offered to take them in the van and sleep the night beforehand.

Can anyone help me with a local location.

The event organisers have given me a postcode and artistic map, but nothing else.

I dont know if there are restrictions for overnight stopping there.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have you checked about the London LEZ.

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

My first thought was the same as Cabby about the LEZ, basically anything inside the M25. 

What is the Max permitted weight of your MH and what emissions category engine is it, or what year?

If you OK for that I have some suggestions, but they would depend on how far around the event the Police are putting 'No Parking' restrictions.

First come back on the LEZ point.

I used to live 3-4 miles away.

Geoff


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

I used the tfl checker and it said I'm compliant. 
It's a 2008 autoroller 700 on ford transit t140 engine. We are 7.3 metres. 

As for no waiting cones, I'm not sure how big of an event it is.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

OK for LEZ so that makes it easier.

I assume you will be arriving in the evening after 6.30pm parking restrictions and will be gone after the start at 0500, but what about collecting them?

I also assume you will be coming up the M3 which continues as the A316, past Twickeham Rugby ground. For my first suggestion below after fSt .Margarets Rbt and just at start of Twickenham Br. take slip-road L (Ranelagh Ave.)

I have a couple of suggestions, but the first may have temporary 'No Parking' cones.

1 Ranelagh Ave., Twickenham (Will have a TW postcode) it is alongside the river and just over the bridge from Old Deer Park.

If that is no good, you have to continue round, via St Margaret's Drive, L onto St. Margaret's Rd, At Rbt 2nd exit, past St.M BR station, 100yds bear rt(Crown Rd., at mini-rbt trn R, 1st L (Lebanon Pk) leads down to 'Riverside', turn L to park in wider bit and away from pub, White Swan, nice pub. 

Another, but less attractive alternative, but II am not sure about height barriers is on 'London Rd. (A310) N. of A316 there is a shopping precinct (Halfords etc) with parking.

Hope this all helps.

Geoff


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks for the help. 

Stayed along the riverside, and once id got used to the noise of planes flying over, a very peaceful if brief nights sleep. 

I did wonder why the houses are so expensive and have to listen to jet planbes every 2 minutes.....

Anyway, great help, thank you.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Robbosops

Glad it worked out.

My house is about 3 1/2 miles E. of there but still directly under flightpath but theses days the quieter aircraft are not noticeable indoors and even outdoors do not siignificantly impact. Remember a house has more sound proofing than a MH; even then sleep in the MH in my own street when visiting because the house is let.

How did the your Sister and friend get on in the Ultra?

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

glad you got on ok. our house in Putney was under the flight path and used to enjoy the twice a day fly over of the Concord.

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Cabby

But do you remember the era of the horrible crackly noise of the RR Spey engines fitted to the Tridents and BAC 1-11s - they really were noisy! Noise levels have improved enormously since then.

What street did you live in in Putney?

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

we lived in Erpingham Rd.SE15, also had a flat in Dealtry Rd.Sold now.
Lived next to the river in Hammersmith, remember the Russian first into space chap passed in an open topped car in a procession to celebrate. In those days we were allowed to stand on the bridge and watch the boat race pass. I seem to remember that the fly over had just been opened. The Apollo was a Cinema then.
cabby


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

They ran for 14 hours and 50 minutes for the 63 miles, which also includes a 40 minute stop at halfway for complete change( it rained heavily all day ) 

They were very very pleased. Also having a 2 minute drive to the start gave them extra sleeping time. 

I was able to follow them along their route stopping along the Thames at numerous points I waited for them at happy ValleY, coulsdon. And I learnt quickly that warning sings for big vehicles mean motorhomes... 

Thanks again.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> we lived in Erpingham Rd.SE15, also had a flat in Dealtry Rd.Sold now.
> Lived next to the river in Hammersmith, remember the Russian first into space chap passed in an open topped car in a procession to celebrate. In those days we were allowed to stand on the bridge and watch the boat race pass. I seem to remember that the fly over had just been opened. The Apollo was a Cinema then.
> cabby


Cabby

You may or may not know that the Dairy depot at the end of Erpingham Rd has long gone, as has 'The Cricketers' - after a few name changes and re-vamps.

I lived in Lifford St. but only in a room I rented from friends as a pied-a-terre in London while I was commuting to Jersey, flying for BA. I did not like Jersey so came back to London for all time off. When I stopped commuting I bought in Barnes in 1974, since when I have had 3 properties there incl. present one.

Geoff

[I hope we are not cogging the thread as its purpose seems to have been fulfilled]


----------



## hymerbell (Jan 11, 2008)

Cabby,

SW15 surely. SE15 is Peckham. Are you sure you're a Cabby :lol: 

Alex


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes sorry slip of the fingers, also a failure to proof read.   

Also lived in SE6. SE23. The family shop was in Peckham after the War, got bombed out in 1940.at Lewisham. 

cabby

ps. retired now, so some roads are forgotten. 8O 8O


----------

